# Sumter County



## silverbullet

I'm leasing property in Andersonville and another piece near the flint off reeves landing, has any rain fell in the past few weeks? Last time I was up a couple weeks ago my food plots were in dire straits. Hopefully we can get some rain soon.


----------



## Excavator

We are south of plains. Has not rained in 2 months on our farm! Thank god we have a  Spring fed creek running through our farm. Thinking about irrigating 3-4 of our plots before next year. I know how that will go. Spend all that money and effort. Then we will have record rainfall for years!


----------



## dpoole

silverbullet said:


> I'm leasing property in Andersonville and another piece near the flint off reeves landing, has any rain fell in the past few weeks? Last time I was up a couple weeks ago my food plots were in dire straits. Hopefully we can get some rain soon.



it has not rained


----------



## buc101

Was hunting this week on my place near Andersonville and no rain, lots of fresh rubs showing up though.


----------



## Curtis

still dry, dry, dry,


----------



## Excavator

What is the activity like for you all. Starting to see any chasing?


----------



## Excavator

Well? Must not be many hunting Sumter CO? For those of you 
who do how is it looking this season? Chasing yet?


----------



## southernman13

No chasing yet in Sumter.


----------



## Curtis

Dry and quiet. No chasing and very little seen. Disappointing for this time of year. Hope this weekend's cooler temps move things along.


----------



## Kawaliga

I'm in western Macon county, and have not seen a deer in two weeks. Lots of activity at night.


----------



## Excavator

Headed up now, staying till December first. Hope to catch it just right this weekend!


----------



## southernman13

There's no doubt you'll hit it. Its happening to some degree right now. Big boys are getting fired up more every day. Good luck!!


----------



## Excavator

Cranking in Sumter! 3 bucks down in the past 2 days. Buck chased a doe through the back yard today at 2:30! 10 bucks seen this morning chasing.


----------



## buc101

Got back today after a week and saw some bucks chasing, scrapes. Headed back after thanksgiving


----------



## buc101

Finding scrapes around the feeders this week


----------



## kmckinnie

buc101 said:


> Finding scrapes around the feeders this week



That was turkey scratching. 
Seen where 2 bucks scraped. Quitman


----------



## buc101

Thanks K, I can only wish for turkeys on this place! Good luck this year.


----------



## kmckinnie

buc101 said:


> Thanks K, I can only wish for turkeys on this place! Good luck this year.



Lols. G L buc


----------



## buc101

Any updates from Sumter County? I'm seeing scrapes and rubs kicking in.


----------



## buc101

Any hunting updates from Sumter County?


----------



## Curtis

Slow. Does and small bucks. Still a week or so till things get hot. The hurricane did a real number on the trees in our bottom areas. Lots of old mature trees are down. Acorns dropped or where blown off trees early.


----------



## buc101

Thanks for the info. Headed up for a week or so soon, maybe I'll catch it at the right time this year.


----------



## Excavator

Anyone hunting Sumter Co this year?


----------



## SumterSlayer

Excavator said:


> Anyone hunting Sumter Co this year?


Sitting in a tree right now off 280 on the plains side


----------



## Excavator

What’s it looking like? Scrapes opening up yet. Our farm is south of plains. Have not hunted yet this season. Prob head up after the rain Friday to hunt for a week.


----------



## southernman13

Scrapes are really appearing everywhere in Randolph. Been seeing tons of little 6’s and 8’s. It’s November so it’s only gonna get better!


----------



## buc101

Scrapes are getting active and seeing more buck movement during the day. Still early but the smaller bucks seem to be on the move. Near Andersonville.


----------

